
Show HN: Turn Your Website Visitors into Facebook Messenger Subscribers - kozkozkoz
https://www.revoice.me
======
kozkozkoz
Founder here,

Revoice converts your website visitors into Facebook Messenger subscribers. If
you have a Newsletter, Blog or Youtube channel, Revoice will use that content,
make it look good on messaging apps (FB Messenger, Slack, Telegram, Chrome)
and deliver new issues, posts or videos to your subscribers. You can then save
your subscribers on any CRM or export as a CSV file.

After install in 2 minutes you get:

* Use your current newsletter from Mailchimp, GetRevue or any other newsletter service. We will make it look good on messaging apps and deliver to your subcribers.

* Export your subscribers to Mailchimp, Sendgrid, Salesforce, Zapier etc...

* Export your subscribers as a CSV file.

* We're Hubspot Certified Partner, so Revoice integrates great with Hubspot.

* Integrate with Wordpress, Unbounce with a plugin or just paste a JS code on your page.

Would love to answer any questions, looking for Feedback, Feedback and more
Feedback! Thanks!

~~~
brudgers
Does it meet Facebook's terms of service? [1]

I don't ask because I care whether or not it does on some moral grounds. I ask
because history is full of apps that circumvented platform structure and then
were gone because they were deemed to have violated the platform's terms of
service. Some of them were successful before they were gone, though most
weren't.

The reason I ask is because an off-platform product with a dependency on
Facebook is unlikely survive long/medium term. Long/medium term survival
almost certainly will require an entirely off-platform solution. My advice is
to build something minimal and quickly and make your users aware of it.
Promote it as a feature, so that when Facebook shuts you down, you have a
replacement in place.

Good luck.

[1]: Almost certainly, no. If there's a loop hole that you can argue, you'll
be arguing it after being shut down. And Facebook can change the TOS anyway.

~~~
kozkozkoz
We've talked with people on Facebook and they encourage us to move forward
with this and a subscription-based bot is part of their current use-cases. Of
course, this can change in the future.

We do meet the FB terms of service as we're using their native button to
subscribe and also everyone has to opt-in first.

Good point on the dependency on FB, it's actually a good and a bad thing. The
good point is that your subscribers don't have to install new apps and they
already have FB Messenger on their phone and probably are logged in inside
chrome so the subscription is one-click and friction here is minimal.

Another point is that we do not rely on Facebook only as we also support
Slack, Telegram Chrome, FF, Safari and others as a subscription platform so
the user can choose which one suits best.

~~~
brudgers
I agree that a dependency on Facebook is a mixed benefit/deficit. There's a
lot of infrastructure there that means you don't have to build it. The other
side is that you don't control the next layer down from your app, if it
changes, your app breaks and you are the one losing customers not Facebook.
That's one of the big long term problems with a platform dependency, the
customers are Facebook's customers not yours.

------
krammer
Been using it for 2 weeks now at some company blogs and feels quite effective.
Our results vary depending on the landing page we put it, but always converts
20%+ more than the email subscription we had before.

About read rates, we are having a 50-60% open rate on the content we are
pushing to the users, but we are connecting our newsletter directly to
Messenger using revoice, without modifying titles or anything. I guess that if
we tailor the messages, we will get the promised 80%.

------
jsonne
As organic reach keeps falling and falling this seems like a pretty clever
product to utilize a native feature and get around paying Facebook to reach
your own audience. Very neat.

------
reustle
I've been meaning to build this since messenger bots were made, nice work!

